# Twp Criminal record?



## simonlacey (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi everyone again. Could people give me some help. When applying for Twp it asks if you have a criminal record and you have to tick the box, but you don't have to send of a police certificate in the check list. It says you might affect your entry not that it will. Will they check for a Twp visa? I have been told that they can issue you a Twp when landing with out sending the form of in the uk? Everyone seems to have different opinions !!
Of course when applying for a permanent visa it says you have to send of a police certificate I have spoken to an agent who has said that even with a criminal record under five years you could do rehabilitation, 
Any help would be great


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

simonlacey said:


> Hi everyone again. Could people give me some help. When applying for Twp it asks if you have a criminal record and you have to tick the box, but you don't have to send of a police certificate in the check list. It says you might affect your entry not that it will. Will they check for a Twp visa? I have been told that they can issue you a Twp when landing with out sending the form of in the uk? Everyone seems to have different opinions !!
> Of course when applying for a permanent visa it says you have to send of a police certificate I have spoken to an agent who has said that even with a criminal record under five years you could do rehabilitation,
> Any help would be great


IMO you should enclose a police certificate for each country in which you've lived.


----------



## ralphdzegniuk (Mar 7, 2011)

this is an issue of potential misrepresentation.
It is true that normally you don't have to include police clearances when applying for any type of temporary status (you always include it on any PR application).
Having said that, if you don't reveal your criminal record (if you have one ) on the TWP forms, then later on, when you do apply for PR status, it will become obvious that you committed a misrepresentation on your TWP application. The issue will then become whether the misrep. was "material" or "immaterial" to you obtaining the TWP. That will depend on the circumstances, the nature of the criminal record and the discretion of the officer. Bottom line is, you don't want to find yourself in such situation in the first place. So, full disclosure is always my advice to all of my clients. 

If you do have a criminal record, but you are eligible for Rehab, then you will need to apply for Rehabilitation along with the Work Permit. If you are not yet eligible for Rehab due to passage of time, you can apply for TRP along with WP as long as you have a good reason for having to enter Canada ASAP (before being Rehab-eligible). In my experience, if you do have a good reason (usually business-related), the likelihood of the TRP being issued is pretty good (but that, needless to say, would also depend on the nature of your criminal record).

regards,

Ralph


----------

